# What I learned today ....



## Lin19687 (Jun 9, 2018)

Thought this may be fun.  Add yours  


What I think I learned today is that 'night bugs' can see the IR light from my security camers and want to be taped all night   ............
.... or there are WAY more bugs around then I really thought 


AND ... all you that think cats get under your feet when you are trying to do something, clearly you have never had chickens while trying to uproot a small tree


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 28, 2018)

I learned that chickens could care less about thunder.

My INDOOR ONLY cat who thinks he secretly wants to go out, does NOT like the Rain when I hold him on the back deck .... nor the snow last Winter.  This is how I help him understand that it is a BAD world out there and he really wants to stay inside !   I do this once every 5 years when he seems to "forget" and paws at the door.


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I learned that chickens could care less about thunder.
> 
> My INDOOR ONLY cat who thinks he secretly wants to go out, does NOT like the Rain when I hold him on the back deck .... nor the snow last Winter.  This is how I help him understand that it is a BAD world out there and he really wants to stay inside !   I do this once every 5 years when he seems to "forget" and paws at the door.


My indoor only cat seems to forget every week or so...she tries to escape when she thinks we're not paying attention. BF's parents accidentally let her out because she KNOWS she can take advantage of them. She doesn't go far but she's very fluffy and things like sweet gum balls like to stick to her. Last weekend she was eyeballing the door as we went in and out and I could see in her eyes she wanted to leave. It was pouring rain torrentially and I was tempted to let her escape. One of these days...


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 28, 2018)

Gum balls,    not really funny but it is.  How they find only the long haired cats !
Make it a Bad experience when outside and not scold inside. they learn better that way.  A sound they are petrified of, loud pans banging (but not see you do it).

It was just drizzling this morning, it is Down pouring now, I may go get him and try again just to set it home for him in his head !


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Make it a Bad experience when outside and not scold inside. they learn better that way.  A sound they are petrified of, loud pans banging (but not see you do it).



Kiki is so obvious when she's thinking about going out...you can see it in her beady little eyes. Usually I'll stand in the doorway and if she makes a move towards the door, she gets clapped at and chased off a little bit. That usually does the trick...for a little while, anyway lol

The funny thing is, she wants desperately to go outside but I don't think she really knows what to do when she gets there. If she gets out the front door, she'll go about 4 feet and then stop and just look around. It's about the escape, not the whole "grass is greener on the other side of the storm door" lol!!!!

ETA: She doesn't have front claws so I don't know what kind of prey she's gonna catch by 'cupping' as we call it, but she "hunts" the birds out the windows anyway XD


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 28, 2018)

Indoor cats getting out is dangerous for them because of just that.  They Don't know what to do and without claws is worse because they can't climb a tree to escape prey  
I do that too clap hands.  Occasionally I go out and sneak up where he can't see and grab something (a sound he has never heard) to make huge noise and hit the door.  scares the bejezus out of him.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 28, 2018)

What I learned today (actually yesterday)... Cocomidopropyl Betaine is the same thing as Amphosol CG Surfactant, which I have more than half a gallon of, left over from making liquid bubble bath. Now that I know that, I can experiment. I've already downloaded and tried another bath scoop recipe, just to see how they compare.


----------



## artemis (Jun 29, 2018)

We are in baking mode, preparing and freezing cookies etc for a small dessert/graduation  party for my daughter.  In the process, the junior bakers and I learned that a Cutco knife handle will melt in a 350° oven in about 7 minutes. We also learned that the fumes from a molten  Cutco knife handle will cause your eyes to burn as you dash into the kitchen to turn off the oven.  Open all the windows! Turn on the fans! Spontaneous outdoor playtime for all!


----------



## earlene (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh,  my gosh, artemis.  I wonder if Cutco will replace it for free?  I love my Cutco knives and would be very sad to lose one.


----------



## artemis (Jun 29, 2018)

earlene said:


> Oh,  my gosh, artemis.  I wonder if Cutco will replace it for free?  I love my Cutco knives and would be very sad to lose one.


Cutco will replace things that fail under normal use. Back when we got them, they had an "idiot" replacement plan (my words) that meant you got a little bit off a new one if it was your own dumb fault that it was ruined. That was over 20 years ago, though-- I don't know if that's still true. I have seen Cutco on eBay, so I can probably replace that way, if I feel the need. I still have 7 left...


----------



## Misschief (Jun 29, 2018)

@artemis, that is not something you wanted to learn, I'm sure.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 12, 2018)

.....  That all but 5 T-shirts are Soaping shirts 

I live in t-shirts, jeans/sweats I dont' care if I get oil stains on.  I will still wear them out but not t-shirts.

Good thing DD has to get school clothes so I can get some stuff too.

Yeah, no I usually forget to change my shirt.  EXCEPT for last night.  JUST before I poured my lye I realized that I have a solid color t-shirt on.  I use those for the FM.  I ran up and changed    most of my t-shirts I got 4-5 years ago on Cape Cod end of year sale they always have in Hyannis.  My Folks had a house down there (which just sold due to them now both being gone).  I can't very well do a FM with HYANNIS or HOUSE OF CRABS on by shirt


----------



## steffamarie (Aug 12, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> .....  That all but 5 T-shirts are Soaping shirts
> 
> I live in t-shirts, jeans/sweats I dont' care if I get oil stains on.  I will still wear them out but not t-shirts.



If you have some Polysorbate 80, you can put that on the oil stains before you throw them in the washer!! I did that to a couple of my shirts and it took the grease right out.


----------



## TeresaGG (Aug 12, 2018)

Edit I learned to unwatch then posts I comment on the re-watch without email notices. 


steffamarie said:


> My indoor only cat seems to forget every week or so...she tries to escape when she thinks we're not paying attention. BF's parents accidentally let her out because she KNOWS she can take advantage of them. She doesn't go far but she's very fluffy and things like sweet gum balls like to stick to her. Last weekend she was eyeballing the door as we went in and out and I could see in her eyes she wanted to leave. It was pouring rain torrentially and I was tempted to let her escape. One of these days...


We had a patch of mint right outside the door and our cat would escape and roll in the it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 12, 2018)

Ha, that would work, but I always for get about what is on the shirt 
I just soap, Smile, then change and go to bed lol.


----------



## earlene (Aug 12, 2018)

I know it probably ages me, but I don't care (I am an old lady after all), I rarely ever make soap without wearing an apron, just as I rarely ever cook without an apron, either.  I have my soaping aprons and I have my cooking aprons, although sometimes I will wear a cooking apron when I make soap.  I have lots of aprons and they get washed frequently.  They protect my clothes very efficiently.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 12, 2018)

I have an apron too, mainly for the cute gingerbread guy on it 

But I find that it doesn't cover all that I want.  I did try that for a while.

I don't really cook so I can't use it there HAHAHAHHAAA


----------



## Holly8991 (Aug 12, 2018)

I used an apron at first but I am so messy I would need a full body apron


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 12, 2018)

I always wear an apron when making soap. I sometimes dither around without gloves but I always have an apron on. My soaping apron has a big pocket in the front where I have my phone connected to ear plugs so I can listen to podcasts. It makes clean up more enjoyable.

I don’t wear an apron to cook. Which is strange now that I come to think about it because I’m a messy cook!


----------



## amd (Aug 17, 2018)

I wear an apron when soapmaking (especially if it's a supercute one that is handmade). My belly area is usually the area that suffers the most stains, so I've done well at not ruining my clothes with oil stains. I am a messy soaper, but oddly not a messy cook. My mom says I'm the only person who can cook and leave the kitchen cleaner than it was when I started.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 17, 2018)

What I learned today.....well actually a few weeks ago......I learned that squirrels like to chew on the insulation of car wires. I know of someone who has had to replace the same wires in their car engine twice in a matter of weeks. A bit of sleuthing revealed the culprit was a pesky, teething squirrel. 



earlene said:


> I know it probably ages me, but I don't care (I am an old lady after all), I rarely ever make soap without wearing an apron, just as I rarely ever cook without an apron, either.



Full disclosure- I'm 56 yrs. young and _always_ wear an apron when soaping, but I confess to not being as diligent when it comes cooking. With cooking, I tend to get lazy about wearing an apron until a bit of food gets splattered on me.


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Aug 17, 2018)

When my daughter was in college and had her first paying internship summer job, she saved nearly all the money she earned. Her one big splurge was a cute apron from Anthropologie. She loved cooking even then. I think she still has that apron 10 years later. I don't wear one but I should. I can be pretty messy.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 17, 2018)

Looks like I need to buy an apron. Ive ruined 3 of my tshirts for my volunteer work I normally wear on searches and such. Including my favorite one I am wearing in my profile pic. Can you gt them at walmart or is it more of a michaels thing?


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 17, 2018)

The one I have is from Walmart .  Cute gingerbread guy on it.  Bought it like 20 years ago... just to hang in the kitchen to say that I cook .
I do not cook much lol

I just have Soaping shirts now.  And a good reason to go out and buy new t shirts that fit better anyway


----------



## Misschief (Aug 17, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> Looks like I need to buy an apron. Ive ruined 3 of my tshirts for my volunteer work I normally wear on searches and such. Including my favorite one I am wearing in my profile pic. Can you gt them at walmart or is it more of a michaels thing?


I have 3, two of which I made myself. They're pretty easy to make if you have any kind of sewing skills.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 17, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> Looks like I need to buy an apron. Ive ruined 3 of my tshirts for my volunteer work I normally wear on searches and such. Including my favorite one I am wearing in my profile pic. Can you gt them at walmart or is it more of a michaels thing?



You can find them at Walmart, at cooking stores such as Sur la Table, and yes- at Michael's, too. My Vermont Country Store catalog has 2 that are more all around, 'full coverage' aprons that I have my eye on............ their 'farmhouse apron' and their 'cobbler apron'[URL="http://. 


IrishLass "]. 


IrishLass [/url]


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks Lin and IrishLass!
Know what else I learned today? Never read the thread "What soapy mistake did you make today" before you make soap. I just tried to instant rebatch brine soap..Molded it and realized I hadnt added fragrance. Im always fuzzy the day after a migraine so i should have waited. we will see what happens when i try to cut it. I battled for it but it may just be soap bits if it crumbles


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 18, 2018)

Whooohooo no crumbles, now lets wait and see if it dries up a bit..


----------



## earlene (Aug 18, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> Looks like I need to buy an apron. Ive ruined 3 of my tshirts for my volunteer work I normally wear on searches and such. Including my favorite one I am wearing in my profile pic. Can you gt them at walmart or is it more of a michaels thing?



Besides aprons I made myself in my youth or that my mom or MIL gave me, I also buy 3-packs of restaurant-style aprons at Sam's Club.  I like those the best for everyday wear because they are simple, the ties go around my body twice, so I can tie them in front, and they're cheap.  Also they don't have any metal to pull on my hair.

I hate those aprons that have a metal ring on one side or at the back for adjusting the size of the neck-piece because with long hair, it is too easily caught in such contraptions.

You can find aprons in many many places.  Walmart is one of those places, I have sometimes seen them, but not often.  I've never looked at Michael's, so I don't know.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 18, 2018)

@earlene I wonder if that is what I don't like about mine, that metal loop for the neck.


I will stick with the shirts, I have to wash it anyway and there is always something on my belly because when I lean over I can't see it for the Boob's in the way   stupid things, always in the way...


I learned today ... that If you hurry in the shower and time it all just perfect that you can get your shower in, coffee made, 4 long loafs cut (bud cutter) and still have time for coffee before a Saturday FM    - yeah I pre-packed the car


----------



## Holly8991 (Aug 18, 2018)

I learned today.....to double check the cap on the bottom of the tube mold *before* pouring in the batter


----------



## steffamarie (Aug 18, 2018)

TIL...that I’ve been basically STEALING shea butter...$355 for 8oz? Highway robbery...if I didn’t already know those strikethrough prices were fake, this would surely set me straight.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 18, 2018)

steffamarie said:


> TIL...that I’ve been basically STEALING shea butter...$355 for 8oz? Highway robbery...if I didn’t already know those strikethrough prices were fake, this would surely set me straight. View attachment 31593


YOu can get a pound for $10 on Amazon


----------



## steffamarie (Aug 19, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> YOu can get a pound for $10 on Amazon


It's actually really sad how much people inflate prices and get away with it. There's no reason for this kind of deception. It makes things like what we do seem inaccessible for a lot of people when in actuality there are so many ways to make soap and body products without spending an arm and a leg.


----------



## jentlesoaps (Aug 19, 2018)

What did I learn today or just realize despite myself? I just can't do it all, LOL. Right now I'm taking it easy instead of worrying myself silly over not getting everything done.  I'll probably forget in the next hour or so, but c'est la vie.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 20, 2018)

I learned that fresh ginger root is super plentiful and inexpensive at the Asian supermarket near me. At 69 cents per lb.,  I bought a huge root that was nearly as big as my head for less than a dollar. They had a _huge_ bin full of them, too.....the size if bin that's usually reserved for large watermelons around the 4th of July! At my regular supermarket fresh ginger roots go for something like 3.99 per lb, are kept in a very small bin ....about the size of a shoebox.... and they are only as big as a newborn baby's fist. I know where I'm buying my fresh ginger from now on!


IrishLass


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 23, 2018)

I RE-learned that my recipe is NOT good to do at RT.  It gets so thick you are screwed if you wanted to do anything but mix and pour.

I am adding a note to the wall to RE-HEAT if below 110


----------



## Misschief (Sep 21, 2018)

This week I learned that if you put a bowl of bath bomb mix on the scale and tare it, you can measure what you take out of the bowl. I did not realize that. Basic knowledge perhaps but new to me. That's a game changer!


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 21, 2018)

Today I learned I'm really good at my job - or at least my peers believe me to be really good at my job (which is even better!  ). What a confidence booster that is. It is the start of end of year reviews, and 35 out of 40 of my colleagues around the globe gave me an above average to excellent review. The other 5 gave me an on track review. 
What made it better, is this is not 'typical'. Only about 20% of the people globally get that type of review. 
I really didn't believe that statistic until I talked to my old boss who left the company in March, and even he was impressed with the results.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have learned that sometimes it is just better to roll your eyes and not say anything while walking away


----------



## amd (Sep 25, 2018)

Today I learned that I am an internet troll  ... but seriously... I learned that if you happen to catch the heating/cooling repair guy in the hallway and casually mention that both the heat and a/c are running at odds with each other, he will go fix the system and explain to the maintenance guy why running the system on auto is not efficient. Sitting in my now comfortably temperature controlled office, avoiding the pile of work waiting for me.


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 25, 2018)

amd said:


> Today I learned that I am an internet troll  ... but seriously... I learned that if you happen to catch the heating/cooling repair guy in the hallway and casually mention that both the heat and a/c are running at odds with each other, he will go fix the system and explain to the maintenance guy why running the system on auto is not efficient. Sitting in my now comfortably temperature controlled office, avoiding the pile of work waiting for me.


 @ internet Troll.  Im in deep doo doo (Can I say doo doo?) if stating fact is all thats required for the title.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 25, 2018)

stop, you guys are making me laugh and I need to get back to my couch and watch Ari on MSNBC

I also learned that the Republicans really really suck and if that K guy get in to the Supreme Court I might just have to go down and be one of those protesters in person.  
No way I want some Poopy guy taking away my daughters --- or ANY ONE ELSES--- Liberty !  Not only is she Female but also part of the LGBT community !!!!  I don't care what sex, color, religion you are. Everyone deserves to be treated Equally and with Respect !



sorry, off my 'soap' box now


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 7, 2018)

Today I learned, soaping in all black and navy blue clothing is not advisable. I made soap and soap playdoh and I am now a patchwork or dusty white, neon pink,baby blue, navy and black..


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 7, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> Today I learned, soaping in all black and navy blue clothing is not advisable. I made soap and soap playdoh and I am now a patchwork or dusty white, neon pink,baby blue, navy and black..


Lol, that is why I have soaping clothes....... oh wait, ALL my clothes are soaping clothes hahaha


I learned that in order to LEARN something (or in my case, relearn something) you need to Read and Read and search and search....  of course that also means I don't get much else done.


----------



## HobbyMom (Oct 8, 2018)

Today I learned getting started with soap making will not be a cheap hobby, $150 in and I still haven't purchased sodium hydroxide, oils, colorants, goggles or gloves. Even melt and pour is expensive when you live out in the sticks, everything costs $20 for shipping. I am ready to get started but it will be at least November before I make my first batch of soap.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 8, 2018)

HobbyMom said:


> everything costs $20 for shipping


How I wish my shipping was that cheap. LOL Only the colorants I buy ship for that or less, everything else is so heavy and on the east coast where as I am in the western part of the country... 

For me today, I learned I work with some very lazy people, and it drives me absolutely CRAZY!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 8, 2018)

@Lin Politics and these type of opinions are best not said in forums, work places and even in public. For once I will keep my mouth Shut which is very hard for me, but not everyone may be of your opinion


----------



## Dean (Oct 8, 2018)

Today I learned that high butter soap cracks into shards when cut.


----------



## HobbyMom (Oct 8, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> How I wish my shipping was that cheap. LOL Only the colorants I buy ship for that or less, everything else is so heavy and on the east coast where as I am in the western part of the country...
> 
> For me today, I learned I work with some very lazy people, and it drives me absolutely CRAZY!



I really want the MadMicas Preppy Blue color. Just that 1 color 4oz. will cost me just shy of $40. I wish there was a store near by that I could buy that stuff at.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2018)

HobbyMom said:


> I really want the MadMicas Preppy Blue color. Just that 1 color 4oz. will cost me just shy of $40. I wish there was a store near by that I could buy that stuff at.


Check out Nurture Soap Supplies....their micas are awesome.


----------



## HobbyMom (Oct 8, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Check out Nurture Soap Supplies....their micas are awesome.



Thank you so much. I hadn't heard of them yet but it looks like a good deal. Filling my cart now. Yay for Free shipping.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 8, 2018)

I also like Micas and More. She opens the store once a month for group buys. I actually buy most of my micas there


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 8, 2018)

HobbyMom said:


> I really want the MadMicas Preppy Blue color. Just that 1 color 4oz. will cost me just shy of $40. I wish there was a store near by that I could buy that stuff at.


??? Really? I think there must be something wrong. I would call Jo or Karyn about that.  I buy from Mad Micas all the time, and have never paid anywhere near that. My last order only cost $15 and change in shipping costs and I had at least 1-2 lbs or product in there, and they are all the way across the country from me. Are you selecting overnight for your shipping or USPS? I can't imagine that can be right. 

As the others have said, Nurture is an excellent mica supplier as well. I buy from them often as well.


----------



## HobbyMom (Oct 8, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> ??? Really? I think there must be something wrong. I would call Jo or Karyn about that.  I buy from Mad Micas all the time, and have never paid anywhere near that. My last order only cost $15 and change in shipping costs and I had at least 1-2 lbs or product in there, and they are all the way across the country from me. Are you selecting overnight for your shipping or USPS? I can't imagine that can be right.
> 
> As the others have said, Nurture is an excellent mica supplier as well. I buy from them often as well.



The only thing that pulls up for me as an option is FedEx Ground Home or FedEx 2 Day


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 8, 2018)

HobbyMom said:


> Today I learned getting started with soap making will not be a cheap hobby, $150 in and I still haven't purchased sodium hydroxide, oils, colorants, goggles or gloves. Even melt and pour is expensive when you live out in the sticks, everything costs $20 for shipping. I am ready to get started but it will be at least November before I make my first batch of soap.



You are just starting out with soaping? Then unless you plan on making only


HobbyMom said:


> I really want the MadMicas Preppy Blue color. Just that 1 color 4oz. will cost me just shy of $40. I wish there was a store near by that I could buy that stuff at.



You're just starting with soap making?  Unless all of your soaps are going to be blue - 4 ounces of one mica color is way more than you need.


----------



## HobbyMom (Oct 8, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> You are just starting out with soaping? Then unless you plan on making only
> 
> 
> You're just starting with soap making?  Unless all of your soaps are going to be blue - 4 ounces of one mica color is way more than you need.



I am new. I thought read it was like a TBSP or 2 per pound or so and supposedly every colorants is different. So I figured maybe an ounce per pound of soap, less for lighter, more for darker. I don't know how all that will work yet so It's going to be learning the hard way for me. Sorry I don't mean to start all this on the wrong thread.


----------



## Megan (Oct 8, 2018)

HobbyMom said:


> I am new. I thought read it was like a TBSP or 2 per pound or so and supposedly every colorants is different. So I figured maybe an ounce per pound of soap, less for lighter, more for darker. I don't know how all that will work yet so It's going to be learning the hard way for me. Sorry I don't mean to start all this on the wrong thread.


You will need 1-2 tsp, not TBSP per pound of oils in your soap recipe. (Remember, if you are doing multiple colors, you have to account only for the amount you will be coloring a particular color). I find that 1oz is around 12 tsp for many of the micas that I've ordered.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2018)

I use approximately 1 tsp ppo that I’m coloring. Sometimes more sometimes less defending on the shade I’m trying to get. It’s easier to add a bit more than to remove too much.  Also, if you use too much you could end up with colored lather.


----------



## HobbyMom (Oct 8, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I use approximately 1 tsp ppo that I’m coloring. Sometimes more sometimes less defending on the shade I’m trying to get. It’s easier to add a bit more than to remove too much.  Also, if you use too much you could end up with colored lather.


 
That could be bad.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 8, 2018)

HobbyMom said:


> The only thing that pulls up for me as an option is FedEx Ground Home or FedEx 2 Day


I came up with this. I understand it is most likely not the city you live in but I would not think it is much different
https://www.madmicas.com/cart

First Class Package · $ 4.06
Priority Mail · $ 7.38
FedEx Ground Home Delivery · $ 15.59
FedEx 2 Day · $ 26.98
Choose shipping rates at checkout.


----------



## HobbyMom (Oct 8, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I came up with this. I understand it is most likely not the city you live in but I would not think it is much different
> https://www.madmicas.com/cart
> 
> First Class Package · $ 4.06
> ...



When I used my husband's office address in Morgan County, TN... I get this. I can totally have him bring my stuff from there. Thanks girl.

Thank you all for everything. I ordered my first colors from Nurture soap... Today I learned you can get quite a bit of sample sets from there for a reasonable price (now that I know I don't have to order a ton of it)

 This is a great why to start learning. You all are amazing.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 9, 2018)

HobbyMom said:


> That could be bad.



If it happened just don't use 15.00 wash cloths.... LOL    I've never had anything stain but I use white wash cloths and just wash them in hot water and bleach.


----------



## KimT2au (Oct 11, 2018)

Today I learned that I really do not enjoy picking nettles to dry and use as a colourant in my soaps.  Even if you wear gloves the dratted things get you on the back of the legs and further up your arms.  Drat you stinging nettle.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 12, 2018)

....... That NOT being distracted and being focused you can get a bunch of batches done before Noon !


----------



## scard (Oct 12, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> ....... That NOT being distracted and being focused you can get a bunch of batches done before Noon !


 Well, that lets me out!


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 12, 2018)

scard said:


> Well, that lets me out!


Usually me too


----------



## nonna oakie (Oct 12, 2018)

no aprons for me, the only thing i do for sure is to wear a hair net when i bake bread.  i noticed in a soap making class picture they were wearing hair nets. i don't do that either


----------



## amd (Oct 18, 2018)

I learned how to color match on Online Labels Maestro Designer. I was able to figure it out on Avery pretty easy (because it was an obvious button), but for some reason Maestro was not intuitive to me that in the color wheel I could move my cursor to my label and it would turn into the color picker cursor for color matching. So.much.time. wasted having Avery open, doing the color match there and then entering the color into Maestro.


----------



## Dean (Oct 18, 2018)

HP + High SF = Two bars a week per person


----------

